

Twply - From Alleged Spammer to Sold on Sitepoint in Less Than 24 Hours - reyu
http://www.centernetworks.com/twply-twitter-replies-auction

======
redorb
that's an awesome exit, cause that service has a 99% chance of being pushed
out and included by twitted itself or being banned for spam

